# Texas Outboard / Outboard Shops



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

What area of Texas are you in? You may have to source your engine out of state and get it shipped, but even then, people are waiting 6 months+ or more right now. Incredible. I got a Tohatsu 50 new last March and luckily got it delivered in 4 weeks from order. That isn't the case now.

@Smackdaddy53 runs a Maverick with a 70 and is located in TX. He's a good guy to give you some advice for your setup. Think he is a on a 2 stroke, but knows how the F70 performs on this boat.

Personally, I'd go with the F70 - it is 250 lbs compared the Tohatsu 60 220 lbs (regular shaft). The reason to go with the Tohatsu would be if you needed a short shaft.


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

I live in Austin, buddy lives in Houston, but boat will be living in La Grange (halfway between Austin and Houston) - so we have pretty wide geographic coverage. 

Yikes - that's a long time. Do you mind expanding on what would sway you toward the F70 over the Tohatsu?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RiggedUp said:


> I live in Austin, buddy lives in Houston, but boat will be living in La Grange (halfway between Austin and Houston) - so we have pretty wide geographic coverage.
> 
> Yikes - that's a long time. Do you mind expanding on what would sway you toward the F70 over the Tohatsu?


The HPX-T transom and tunnel was designed for a 20” shaft outboard. The F70 has 10 more horsepower for not much more weight and is a great power plant for this hull.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

RiggedUp said:


> I live in Austin, buddy lives in Houston, but boat will be living in La Grange (halfway between Austin and Houston) - so we have pretty wide geographic coverage.
> 
> Yikes - that's a long time. Do you mind expanding on what would sway you toward the F70 over the Tohatsu?


As Mac said, the HPX needs the 20" shaft - might as well get the 10 extra horses. That thing will scoot.

I went with a 50 SS on the Tohatsu based on availability and also getting a white engine. I won't make that trade off again - I'd rather have the 60 SS if I could to gain that extra top end at the same weight.

I'm in Austin as well. We've might have crossed paths before on the way back and forth to the coast. I drag mine from Austin all the way down each time.

The Fly Fishing Film Tour in Austin is on Friday 3/25 - if you are going to be there it would be great to meet you.

Keith


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Put Zuke 60 in the mix too based on availability. 229lbs for 20" shaft and lots of torque. Since the boat is already rigged for an F70, I'd say put that on the top of your list but at some point, availability and how long you are willing to wait will play an increasing part in your decision.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

My short shaft 60 Tohatsu has been on order for 9 months. It is my understanding that the short shaft is taking longer to get than than the 20" shaft.


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

Got it. F70 just floated to the top of the list. Looks like we might have a lead on one - only a few states away. LOL

Will add Suzuki to the list. To your point, we're going to check around and see what we can get and on what timelines. This boat is dead in the water until we're able to get this taken care of and you know how new toys are. 

As always, really appreciate the thoughtful input around here!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Fishing is lackluster in April and May here in Texas. Doing some skiff maintenance for a couple of months, if needed, wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

RiggedUp said:


> Got it. F70 just floated to the top of the list. Looks like we might have a lead on one - only a few states away. LOL
> 
> Will add Suzuki to the list. To your point, we're going to check around and see what we can get and on what timelines. This boat is dead in the water until we're able to get this taken care of and you know how new toys are.
> 
> As always, really appreciate the thoughtful input around here!


PM sent


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Sublime said:


> Fishing is lackluster in April and May here in Texas. Doing some skiff maintenance for a couple of months, if needed, wouldn't be the end of the world.


I turn my attention to the lakes during this time - bass on the fly really turns on.


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> I turn my attention to the lakes during this time - bass on the fly really turns on.


Any particular lakes worth checking out? My in-laws have a place in La Grange, so we're planning to spend some time at Lake Fayette. Took my Shadowcast to Canyon Lake, but really struggled without a trolling motor. (Won't have that problem now.)

I'm also planning to check out the Lower Colorado with a guide - probably a ways off, but I love the Hog Island + Jet + Oars setup.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

RiggedUp said:


> Any particular lakes worth checking out? My in-laws have a place in La Grange, so we're planning to spend some time at Lake Fayette. Took my Shadowcast to Canyon Lake, but really struggled without a trolling motor. (Won't have that problem now.)
> 
> I'm also planning to check out the Lower Colorado with a guide - probably a ways off, but I love the Hog Island + Jet + Oars setup.


I fish Buchanan primarily. A good guide to reach out to for the Colorado is Jeff Davis - great guy, hilarious as hell - he is buddies with Alvin and JT. His new site isn't up yet, but you can connect with him on instagram - Jefe Fly Co


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

We ended up finding a dealer with a few F70s in stock. If anyone's in need here's their website: https://www.jorgensenmarine.com/

Located in Beaumont, TX. 

As always, thanks for the input guys!


----------



## RiggedUp (Oct 22, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> I fish Buchanan primarily. A good guide to reach out to for the Colorado is Jeff Davis - great guy, hilarious as hell - he is buddies with Alvin and JT. His new site isn't up yet, but you can connect with him on instagram - Jefe Fly Co


Will 100% hit him up. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

